

Facebook maps out support for gay marriage as profile photo campaign takes off - ozantunca
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/29/4161510/facebook-marriage-equality-movement-pink-equal-sign

======
claudius
Original link at [0], with a very nice illustration why it is helpful to
distinguish between percentages and percentage points.

[https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-data-
science/showing...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-data-
science/showing-support-for-marriage-equality-on-facebook/10151430548593859)

